# The 8th Annual JaxFur Picnic!!



## surfurry (Apr 12, 2009)

* The 8th Annual JaxFur Picnic!! *
 			 		 		Yes its getting close to that time again!

The 8th Annual JaxFur Picnic!!
Come for the fun, drama free day of furs and food and sunny Florida weather.

Tails and Suits encouraged!

Date: Saturday April 18, 2009 
Time: 1:00 pm - 7:00 pm 
Location: Hanna Park 
500 Wonderwood Dr
Atlantic Beach, FL 32233

Shelter #8 

Turnout is typically 30-60 furs.
If you are near please come and enjoy!
Bring Food.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 12, 2009)

This should probably be in conventions. But drat I wish I could go. x3


----------



## wolfrunner03 (Apr 11, 2010)

I didnt know there were that many furs in jax. Sounds like fun  Is there a vollyball net over there?


----------

